# Scots Gaelic: Scottish by marriage



## Snodv

Greetings, 
I am having no success figuring this out from online sources.  What is the Scots Gaelic for "Scottish by marriage?"  I am trying to design a t-shirt for my daughter-in- law with three national flags--for her ancestry, her husband's (my son's) ancestry, and USA.
Many thanks and slainte mhath.


----------



## Scholiast

I cannot answer this myself, but have put out feelers for an answer to this.

Σ


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings!

We have an answer.

Scottish by marriage is "Albannach troimh pòsadh"   Phonetically:  Allabannach troiv pawsagh or thereabouts. The lady who came up with this is a leading light of the Dundee Gaelic Choir, with which I have done a few 'gigs'.

Good luck with it.

Σ


----------



## AndrasBP

Scholiast said:


> troimh pòsadh


I've just checked, the preposition _tro/troimh_ is followed by lenition (consonantal mutation), so "pòsadh" should change to "*ph*òsadh", pronounced with an /f/ sound.

Another example:
ceòl (= music)
troimh *ch*eòl (= through music)


----------



## Snodv

Thanks to both!  Thanks for picking up my question!  [I just barely know a tiny bit about lenition, enough to say "slainte _mhath"_ (vah) instead of _math._]  So, the trilingual t-shirt I am designing for my daughter-in-law will say "Mexicana por linaje / Albannach troimh phosadh / American by the Grace of God" and will be accompanied by the Bandera Mexicana, the Saltire, and the Stars and Stripes.  And yes, I noticed the grave accent and will insist on it when the shirt is printed, but don't know how to produce it in this program.
Again, tapadh leibh!


----------

